# Need help with homemade segmented pen blanks.



## dollis (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok, stupid question but need to ask it any way. What do I use to hold the blanks together with (regular yellow wood glue, Gorilla glue, Epoxy, CA)? How long do they need to set? Do you have any "basic" rules?


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I used Titebond III. It was lying around. Being my first segmented pens, I was experimenting a bit. I wasn't sure that they would hold up with turning against the end grains and so forth, but the Titebond really held up.

I glued them up before dinner, then let them cure overnight. I didn't want to put them on the lathe and end up turning into some goopy glue!


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I use Titebond III on all my laminated turnings. I always let it sit over night. I don't want them flying apart, and to this point I haven't had any problems using this method.


----------



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

*Me too*

I use Tightbond for segmented bowls.......I let them cure for about an hour and spin away.....I haven't picked one put of my teeth yet in several years turning stuff......pieces must fit together very well however......:smile:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I use titebond III also. Ever since I was given a free bottle of it at a Hartville Hardware tool show, I havent' used anything else for my yellow glue needs. I have glued some smaller blanks up and spun them twenty minutes later. I normally do let them sit overnight however. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## David Drickhamer (Feb 8, 2009)

After gluing them up hold them together with hose clamps and let cure 24 hours


----------

